# Triton 2 1/4 HP mount plate



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I recently built my own router table with the help of a friend. I found the Triton 2 1/4 HP router on sale for $199. They were sold out, so I ordered one. I should get it in hand this friday. Very excited!
I have not cut the hole for the mount plate in the top of my table yet.
Should I make my own out of 1/4" plexi, or buy a pre-drilled plate for the Triton? And if a pre-drilled plate is better, any suggestions on where I can find one and what brand? The store where I am buying the router only has universal plates.
Let me know what you think.
Thanks,
George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Buy one but be sure to get one with the snap in rings, so you can use the big bits and the small bits, I don't think you will find one drilled for your new router so you will need to drill it for the mounting holes..  but that's no big deal ...plus you want the new plate that can take on the brass guides..

=========



Capt Splinter said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently built my own router table with the help of a friend. I found the Triton 2 1/4 HP router on sale for $199. They were sold out, so I ordered one. I should get it in hand this friday. Very excited!
> I have not cut the hole for the mount plate in the top of my table yet.
> Should I make my own out of 1/4" plexi, or buy a pre-drilled plate for the Triton? And if a pre-drilled plate is better, any suggestions on where I can find one and what brand? The store where I am buying the router only has universal plates.
> ...


----------



## tjcarita (Feb 1, 2009)

*Triton 2 1/4 HP*

I just built a new table for my Triton 2 1/4 HP Router. I used 3/8" Lexan that I got from ebay. I was able to make three 8"X12" inserts from the 12" X 24" Lexan sheet. The Lexan drills and cuts without a problem. I made one insert with a large center hole and one with a smaller hole useing my drill press and a circle cutter. I used MDF doubled up for my table top and laminated it. This was my first router table so I did a lot of research to understand what was best for my needs. I used set screws to raise and level the Lexan to the height of the table and found that using only 4 set screws one on each Conner was not adequate. I added two more set screws midway (long side) to keep the Lexan from sagging in the middle. The Lexan is now supported and does not move. I would recommend not useing anything less then 3/8" thick if you go with Lexan. It needs to be supported every 6" in a 12" run if it's up off the dado cut. 
I went to Rockler for the knobs and track and I won the Triton in ebay for $155. Not a bad deal and it was new in the box.


----------



## king (Oct 29, 2004)

I purchased a router plate from Woodhaven for my 31/4 h.p. I had them predrill the holes for a minimal charge and also ordered the template for plate installation and plate levellers which are pretty neat. All in all, it was worth saving all the hassle and the service was quick.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums King.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

tjcarita said:


> I just built a new table for my Triton 2 1/4 HP Router. I used 3/8" Lexan that I got from ebay. I was able to make three 8"X12" inserts from the 12" X 24" Lexan sheet. The Lexan drills and cuts without a problem. I made one insert with a large center hole and one with a smaller hole useing my drill press and a circle cutter. I used MDF doubled up for my table top and laminated it. This was my first router table so I did a lot of research to understand what was best for my needs. I used set screws to raise and level the Lexan to the height of the table and found that using only 4 set screws one on each Conner was not adequate. I added two more set screws midway (long side) to keep the Lexan from sagging in the middle. The Lexan is now supported and does not move. I would recommend not useing anything less then 3/8" thick if you go with Lexan. It needs to be supported every 6" in a 12" run if it's up off the dado cut.
> I went to Rockler for the knobs and track and I won the Triton in ebay for $155. Not a bad deal and it was new in the box.


I am jealous -- your setup looks superb !! Waiting for delivery of my Triton 3-1/4 HP with lift.. Today -- need new table...


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

tjcarita said:


> I just built a new table for my Triton 2 1/4 HP Router. I used 3/8" Lexan that I got from ebay. I was able to make three 8"X12" inserts from the 12" X 24" Lexan sheet. The Lexan drills and cuts without a problem. I made one insert with a large center hole and one with a smaller hole useing my drill press and a circle cutter. I used MDF doubled up for my table top and laminated it.
> 
> Excellent table - love the lexan, and was thinking about using it in another thread but only found 1/4 inch and it was too weak.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ccmnova said:


> tjcarita said:
> 
> 
> > I just built a new table for my Triton 2 1/4 HP Router. I used 3/8" Lexan that I got from ebay. I was able to make three 8"X12" inserts from the 12" X 24" Lexan sheet. The Lexan drills and cuts without a problem. I made one insert with a large center hole and one with a smaller hole useing my drill press and a circle cutter. I used MDF doubled up for my table top and laminated it.
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/2" plexi....works well


http://www.routerforums.com/105547-post31.html

http://www.routerforums.com/106957-post51.html
===========


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

where can you get the 1/2 inch plexiglass - looks like nice stuff !


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You're a man after my own heary, BJ... "What this thing needs is a little more power... so I rewired it!" (c) Tim Allen



bobj3 said:


> 1/2" plexi....works well
> 
> 
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Triton 2 1/4 Router
> ...


----------

